# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Dr took me off HCG

## thic-tac

Hi all. I've been on 200 mg of testosterone cypionate once a week. 40 units of my 5000 HCG vial twice a week, and .15mg anastrozole every day, through an anti-aging clinic since January 2015. My PCP has now taken over treatment since he also has a specialty in a a related field and provides TRT treatment to many of his elderly patients. I was incredibly happy to hear that he would take over treatment since it is now covered through my insurance and saves me quite a bit amount money every month. My only concern is that he said, "based on the many conferences I've been to, I do not thing that you need to be on HGC." Since HCG is the only treatment not covered by my insurance, I didn't protest but I would like to get some feedback from the forums. My wife and I are not tryi ng to have kids... ever, so I don't care about fertility, but I was also advised that the HCG will continue tk increase Test levels since it signals to the body to creat Test in addition to the Test injected. My last bloods were done on 8/3 whit test inj on 7/31 and HCG inj on 7/29. My total test was reported at 596 down from 700 on 4/20. Pre TRT level was 321. Bloods from 8/3 are also showing all normal for cholesterol, liver enzymes, estrogen, estradiol, etc... Should I insist on an HCG prescription or play it out per my Dr's recommendation. 
Thanks for the input.

----------


## kelkel

HCG is a wonderful asset to a TRT program. I wouldn't let insurance coverage dictate the use of HCG. It's easy to find on-line and cheap. When you get up to 50 posts members here can direct you via PM to appropriate placed to obtain it.

In the meantime, google Dr. Crisler's update on HCG. Maybe take it to him. Also read the sticky at the top of the HRT Forum right here. I'm curious what this new doc considers a good protocol? Since he seemed to dismiss HCG.....

----------


## Juced_porkchop

i dont personally think its needed. if trying to have kids or size bugging you then go for it.

----------


## kelkel

> i dont personally think its needed. if trying to have kids or size bugging you then go for it.


I can't argue that it's required, but it is an asset.


ps: Haven't seen much of you lately?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Id do whatever I could to keep it in your protcol personally. I think it has several nice benefits, not just fertility.

----------


## thic-tac

Thanks guys. I personally would like to keep it. Perhaps I'll press him on my next visit but that's not till February, so until then I'll work on providing more quality posts. Thanks again!

----------

